# Kotor 2 =&gt; Prestige Klassen???



## Silver250 (23. Februar 2005)

Wie funzt das mit den Prestige Klassen? Hab das Spiel schon 2 mal durch aber hab nirgendswo ne Möglichkeit gehabt so eine neue Klasse zu erlernen. Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? Bitte helft mir .. wil nen Siith Marodeur werden *fg*


----------



## El_Cativo (24. Februar 2005)

Silver250 am 23.02.2005 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie funzt das mit den Prestige Klassen? Hab das Spiel schon 2 mal durch aber hab nirgendswo ne Möglichkeit gehabt so eine neue Klasse zu erlernen. Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? Bitte helft mir .. wil nen Siith Marodeur werden *fg*


Dann werde mal richtig böse....also so richtig, dass du ordentlich im dunklen Bereich bist und rede immer kräftig mit Kreia (klappt nicht wenn du im neutralen Bereich rumgurkst). Irgendwann erklärt sie deine Ausbildung für beendet und erhebt dich zu einer der Prestigeklassen (Funktioniert natürlich auch wenn man ein ordentlicher heller Jedi ist, dann eben die Jedi Prestigeklassen)


----------



## cracken (24. Februar 2005)

Silver250 am 23.02.2005 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie funzt das mit den Prestige Klassen? Hab das Spiel schon 2 mal durch aber hab nirgendswo ne Möglichkeit gehabt so eine neue Klasse zu erlernen. Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? Bitte helft mir .. wil nen Siith Marodeur werden *fg*



Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, entscheide dich für eine Seite und dann Rede immer mal mit Kreia! Nur so kannst du zu einer Prestige Klasse kommen! Glaube ab Level 16 kann man ne Prestige Klasse bekommen! Ich habs bis jetzt einmal auf der guten Seite durch.. Der Jedi-Waffenmeister rockt das Haus


----------



## Iceman (24. Februar 2005)

Silver250 am 23.02.2005 23:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie funzt das mit den Prestige Klassen? Hab das Spiel schon 2 mal durch aber hab nirgendswo ne Möglichkeit gehabt so eine neue Klasse zu erlernen. Hab ich irgendwas falsch gemacht? Bitte helft mir .. wil nen Siith Marodeur werden *fg*



Du musst nur wenn du lvl 15 oder 16 erreicht hast mit Kreia reden, dass ist alles.


----------



## Silver250 (24. Februar 2005)

OK danke schön. Hab bis jetzt Kreia beim durchspieln immer auf der Hawk verschimmeln lassen und nur mit ihr gesprochen wenn ich musste *fg*


----------

